# Kit for mounting router on table saw



## Victor (Nov 23, 2004)

Is there a kit that will allow a router to be installed on the right (long side) of my Craftman table saw? There appears to be enough room though it might require a couple of braces to support the additional weight. That would be a tremendous space saver and you get the benefit of an existing fence.

Victor


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Sears sells a kit to make for a fast and easy installation. It replaces one of the wings on your table. There are other aftermarket kits which provide more choices. If space is a problem you might consider building a portable table to clamp to your workbench. There are plans galore for sale at the Wood magazine website. Besides the satisfaction of having built your own you will save a good amount of money. Another thing to consider is your tablesaw's fence has no provision for dust collection, or clearance for bits when you need to conceal part of the bit for your cut. You can build an attatchment for your fence to provide these things but I think you will find its much easier to have a seperate table and fence.


----------



## Shane167 (Nov 23, 2004)

*Mounting routers to tablesaw*

I have mounts for both sides of my tablesaw but I find myself using the left side the most.But I was looking through the sears tools site & came across a tablesaw with the router mount built into the table wing(on the left side though).I know this is off the topic but has anyone seen or used this tablesaw from craftsman & whats your opion on this saw? Anyways I agree with the spacesaving of mounting a router under the tablesaw wing.
Shane167


----------



## Ron Farmer (Oct 15, 2004)

*table mounts*



Shane167 said:


> I have mounts for both sides of my tablesaw but I find myself using the left side the most.But I was looking through the sears tools site & came across a tablesaw with the router mount built into the table wing(on the left side though).I know this is off the topic but has anyone seen or used this tablesaw from craftsman & whats your opion on this saw? Anyways I agree with the spacesaving of mounting a router under the tablesaw wing.
> Shane167


That table saw was extremely popular, but it was discontinued earlier this year. Craftsman still makes a router table that can be mounted onto the left or right side of a table saw as long as the table saw is 27 inches deep, between the rails. This router table sells for about $110.00 & is available at the Sears store.


----------



## Ron Farmer (Oct 15, 2004)

*yes there is*



Victor said:


> Is there a kit that will allow a router to be installed on the right (long side) of my Craftman table saw? There appears to be enough room though it might require a couple of braces to support the additional weight. That would be a tremendous space saver and you get the benefit of an existing fence.
> 
> Victor


See reply to Shane 167. There is one at Sears.


----------



## Victor (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Victor (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, that helps in my decision.


----------



## vrbradley (Sep 11, 2004)

I have a craftsman saw with provision to mount a router, it is the ryobi bt3000 knock off that used to be sold by sears. I mounted my pc 892 to it and built a fence that fits over my saw rip fence providing dust collection. I love it and it is a great space saver

Brad


----------

